# North West Southport run 27th feb(update)



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A drive around the North West to the Beach  and then food 

Start at Park Hall ......Camelot theme Park , just off the M6 @ 12:30 ish .Car park Number 4 ,top end .

If you are interested put your name down and if you want food or not   

A pre- meet coffee at my house if you like .

Dave .

v6vin .F
r14n .F
A3DFU +1 .F
MikeyB .F
tinman .F
Kingcutter ?
srevett .F
jameslunn F
steve-TT .F 
TTLaw . F
icruicks ?


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Count me in David, and food as well. Nice one

Mike


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Count us in David, & food x 2










Don't forget your bucket and spades.

Ian.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in, and I'll have some food too!!

Will let you know soon if it's just me. (Emma is working so I will see if my little bro wants to come again).


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds good - put me and the Mrs down :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds good to me i am not going on any bloody sand though with my posh car.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Sounds good to me i am not going on any bloody sand though with my posh car.


You got PM mukka


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey

Put me down, not sure what time I will get there as football in the morning.

Will have to get a contact number and meet up later. Put me down for food x2

Ian, wanna show off the new tax disc holder


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Count me in +1 other, maybe + another TT!
Do you have a postcode for start point?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Pencil time for me...depends on work 

H


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

stevett said:


> Count me in +1 other, maybe + another TT!
> Do you have a postcode for start point?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


PR7 5 
Park Hall Road, 
Heskin
Chorley


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> A drive around the North West to the Beach  and then food


Probably will come, just got a few things to check out first.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, please, David: food, the lot x2  
Will you take us along the narrow, bumpy and windey road again :roll:



r14n said:


> Don't forget your bucket and spades.
> 
> Ian.


And your portaloo for the stop on the beach 

Nice sig pic, Jamie. Do I know the road :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Will you take us along the narrow, bumpy and windey road again :roll:


Just for you YES :lol: :-*

ps
Jamie i will pm you details ,route ,my mobile , etc closer the time :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

And your portaloo for the stop on the beach  [/quote]

There are loo's at the pub near the beach  did you not go :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will you take us along the narrow, bumpy and windey road again :roll:
> ...


Yeah: we'll go flying again


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

This is getting better, any more Nortern folk? thanks Dave.

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> And your portaloo for the stop on the beach


There are loo's at the pub near the beach  did you not go :lol: :lol:[/quote]
errrr: ask Granny :roll:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm up for it! How many is that in total then?

Cheers

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jameslunn said:


> I'm up for it! How many is that in total then?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Two more than before, as two of our friends (Brian&Lynn, V6TT) are going to come 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

jameslunn said:


> I'm up for it! How many is that in total then?
> Cheers James


I think were upto 10 TT's & maybe 4 more ? & 1 BM.( a safe discreet distance apart )

Could be a better turn out that the first time around.

I'm sure David will do a list on page one......... :wink: ( you have IM )

Dani, the Bumpy road...........

















Bonus Q. for the last attendee's.

Can anyone remember where you saw the man who would give his right arm for a TT ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> jameslunn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it! How many is that in total then?
> ...


Is this a question for the treasure hunt :roll:

There may be another BM turning out: one of my good clients expressed the wish to come onto one of the drives but it may be a last minute decission
David, I'm not selling your run, honest :wink:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi im based in the northwest, and i will be shortly joining the TTOC, after recently buying my first TT and loving every minute of it. Can someone tell me a little more about what you will be doing etc on this day or did last time etc, as im very interested in coming along to it as long as newbie's are welcome etc lol.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im jealous, i would love to attend this meet but instead i shall be snowboarding in the alps, oh well maybe next time!!


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

> Hi im based in the northwest, and i will be shortly joining the TTOC, after recently buying my first TT and loving every minute of it. Can someone tell me a little more about what you will be doing etc on this day or did last time etc, as im very interested in coming along to it as long as newbie's are welcome etc lol.


Steve youre not alone, and welcome.

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> Hi im based in the northwest, and i will be shortly joining the TTOC, after recently buying my first TT and loving every minute of it. Can someone tell me a little more about what you will be doing etc on this day or did last time etc, as im very interested in coming along to it as long as newbie's are welcome etc lol.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve and welcome 

I'm sure that David will be along soon to inspire you.

Meanwhile, what normally happens at cruises is the following:
we meet, usually in a car park, and have a short chat. At times we'll have a pre-cruise non alcoholic drink. [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Then we all get into our cars and _follow the leader_ along some carefully selected and planned route. We'll have one or two stops for chats and piture taking opportunities and normally finish with a good pub grub  [smiley=chef.gif] 
The group is kept together via two way radios and you will also normally (but not always) get a route description so getting lost doesn't really happen.
So this is a great way to make and meet new friends 

Over to you, David


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Looking like a good turn out  

Steve-TT 
As Dani said meet, drive , stops , pics, (toilet) ice cream on the beach  , food 

Ian i will pm you soon :wink: and do a list 

Dani i will pm you when i have read your pm (in depth and see if it is en- route ) .

If any one wants coffee at mine pm for addy etc (M6 J-26)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> If any one wants coffee at mine pm for addy etc (M6 J-26)


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and information plz put me+1 on the list for this one it sounds like a good day out.

Steve


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

> If any one wants coffee at mine pm for addy etc (M6 J-26)


Yes please Dave, I know where you are. Total so far & two weeks to go :?: .

Mike


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

v6vin said:


> > If any one wants coffee at mine pm for addy etc (M6 J-26)
> 
> 
> Yes please Dave, I know where you are. Total so far & two weeks to go :?: .
> ...


We will need to leave mine by 12.00 ish so any time before for a brew 

A list is done on the first page


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

EDZ26 said:



> Im jealous, i would love to attend this meet but instead i shall be snowboarding in the alps, oh well maybe next time!!


You're not making any friends here [smiley=behead2.gif]

H :mrgreen:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > Im jealous, i would love to attend this meet but instead i shall be snowboarding in the alps, oh well maybe next time!!
> ...


ok, i might cancel my break in the alps for the meet then :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There's been loads of snow in the Alps recently: 1.5m since we got back on the 21st Jan!!!!!!!!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

I was there last week in Val Thorens.... its was -27... the snot froze in the tissue in my pocket... Dont be tempted to make any yellow snow... it may drop off.

Cheers

James


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ok
Going to book a table at the weekend any more for food


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Yep put me down for lunch for 2 people please, only 1 TT coming though 

It's confusing now with TWO steve-tts!


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess it would get even more confusing if i was to post right after you aswell ooppps 

Will someone be posting full details of the day addresses etc, also where are you planning lunch, id like a table for 2 also.

Thanks

steve-tt No 2


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve-TT said:


> I guess it would get even more confusing if i was to post right after you aswell ooppps
> 
> Will someone be posting full details of the day addresses etc, also where are you planning lunch, id like a table for 2 also.
> 
> ...


No1 Steve you have pm

No2 Steve most details are on the first post , time location/s 
Camelot theme park also known as park hall ,,,or mine for a coffee
Late Lunch will most probably at a local pub ,if i can get some tables , near me @3 miles from J26 M6 . Do you want any more info? , if you want a brew pm for my addy .


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Interested in this, depending on work :?

In the Italian Alps myself last week, Sauze d'Oulx, best week I ever had! Have fun!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

icruicks said:


> Interested in this, depending on work :?
> 
> In the Italian Alps myself last week, Sauze d'Oulx, best week I ever had! Have fun!


Hope to see you then  

Sorry it is not the alps ,will have to do with the windy beach :lol: :lol:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Is the meet still on please?

Thanks

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi James,

yes it is 8) I'm very much looking fw to it


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jamie225 said:


> Hey
> 
> Put me down, not sure what time I will get there as football in the morning.
> 
> ...


Jamie
I will pm you my mob no and some times, route etc on monday .


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The BUMPY road is shut. :x










I was hoping or should that read : hopping, to develop some new rattles and squeaks.

How's the detour going David ?

Ian


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> The BUMPY road is shut. :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Dani as Ian said the bumpy road is shut :x :x 
I will finalize the route on Sat :?

Can any body who has not confimed food please do so , as i have to pay a deposite for our room/space 

i will update the first page for food :wink:

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > The BUMPY road is shut. :x
> ...


Yup, I have seen Ian's post, David 

But I'm sure that the, new, updated route will be better than the "old" one  8)

How are you doing for the whiTTe stuff over there?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The road being shut is a big problem :x need to do it all again , it was not closed 2x weeks ago :x 
Have to say the new route is not as good    , but it is still ok  

As for whiTTe sfuff ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just a 2mm covering that has now gone :? ,,,a whiTTe beach would be good


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Have to say the new route is not as good    , but it is still ok
> 
> ,,,a wiTTe beach would be good


It will be fine 

Hmmm... perhaps I should bring a boot full of whiTTe with me? Loads here :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dave & Julie,

Just to confirm the Law's will be attending for food. See you at yours Sunday Morning.

Steve


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dave & Julie,
> 
> Just to confirm the Law's will be attending for food. See you at yours Sunday Morning.
> 
> Steve


OK Steve 
Kettle will be on  and tools will be out :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave & Julie,
> ...


Tools? Am I missing something :roll:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

davidg
Can any body who has not confirmed food please do so said:


> Dave, count me out for the food mate. Will probably be "only me" as well unless I can convince one of my mates to get up so early on Sunday after a night on the tiles!
> Cheers


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


Just a little bit of hot wiring to do :wink:


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave,

All being well will be there at Camelot just sorting out baby sitting for Sunday. Not sure about the meal, all depends on timing, would that be a problem ?

Also will be bringing VAG - COM so if anyone wants 15kph door locking etc or just a check over will be happy to :wink:

Nearly forgot - will this be a nice spirited run like your last one 

Gez


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tinman said:


> Dave,
> 
> All being well will be there at Camelot just sorting out baby sitting for Sunday. Not sure about the meal, all depends on timing, would that be a problem ?
> 
> ...


Hi Gez

Not quite  as spirited ,,, well a lot slower .
As for the meal would help if you could let me know on the sunday morning so i can phone the pub , food is booked for 3:00 /3:30 and is 3mins from j26 m6.
Vag com , may want some faults removing


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry Dave I cannot make it as I am getting new discs, hoses and pigid brakes fitted this Sunday.

I would love to catch up with you guys in the future.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

David, only I will be attending tomorrow, no brother or girlfriend so not sure if this affects the food bookings.

I am meeting Jameslunn at Junction 24 of the M62 at 11:00 if anyone else fancies convoying over...? If so, let me know so we know to wait for you.

Getting up early to give the TT a clean. Even though it will probably be fillthy when I get there! :evil:

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> David, only I will be attending tomorrow, no brother or girlfriend so not sure if this affects the food bookings.
> 
> I am meeting Jameslunn at Junction 24 of the M62 at 11:00 if anyone else fancies convoying over...? If so, let me know so we know to wait for you.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mikey , i do need to confirm table numbers sunday morning as i had to put a deposit down ,so we can all sit together .

Just washed mine


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't forget hose pipes please Dave!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Don't forget hose pipes please Dave!


In the garage M8 :wink: :wink:


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

MICKEYB - Can we meet at the junction aswell but at a slightly later time of 11.10am due to babysitter problems 

DAVIDG * 2 for food mate :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Tinman, no problems mate! I'll hang around for you. I'll PM my mobile to you.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tinman said:


> MICKEYB - Can we meet at the junction aswell but at a slightly later time of 11.10am due to babysitter problems
> 
> DAVIDG * 2 for food mate :wink:


Cheers x2 for food see you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Car is clean, for the time being anyway  
Ron and I will set off here at 10:30am tomorrow. No hose pipes for me, please. A coffee will do :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

David.

Should be at yours for about 11.45. Could you PM your mobile no, just in case.

Mike


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Morning all.

Whats the snow coverage like near Southport then?

This is what I woke up to in Halifax, not much to be honest but still suprised me.


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

MikeyB

Probably put a curse on it :roll: but seems to be clear on West coast, nothing where i am.

Mike


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Snowing here ( Leeds ) - Do you think the neighbours will think i'm daft for going out and washing it in a minute :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tinman said:


> Snowing here ( Leeds ) - Do you think the neighbours will think i'm daft for going out and washing it in a minute :roll:


Not at all!! They already know that TT owners are mad -well, my neighbours know :roll:

BTW, it snowed here until 1/2hour ago. Now the sun's coming out [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No snow here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Now the sun's coming out [smiley=sunny.gif]


Forget that: the next snow cloud is here


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Snow in Rossendale loads of it and still trying to make it. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks, David and Julie, for another wonderful day, breakfast including 

Great roads, super scenery, a brilliant meal and you even sorted the [smiley=sunny.gif] 
It was great meeting old faces and getting to know new ones!!
I'm looking forward to the next Southport Run [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Oh, and thanks for the sceen wash :-*


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks David and Julie we really enjoyed our first TT run, great route very well organised, and thanks to all the members who turned up and made us both welcome.

Thanks
Steve, Nita

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stevett1701/wide2.jpg
.  http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stevett1701/mikey%20bb.jpg  .. http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stevett1701/a3dfu.jpg


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Big thaks once again to David & Julie.

( note to self......... must bring calculator next time ).

My Pics are HERE,
sunbathing on the beach in Feb.

Some people had ice-cream, others made do with doughnuts. :lol:

Ian & Adele.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Ian [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks all for coming along  

Great pics Ian


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave & Julie,

Thanks for your great hospitality and the cruise. The lunch was great (as was the brekkie).

Does anyone want a three year old with an ability to drive you mad? She did not stop all the way home asking - Where is Dave?, Where is Dani?, Where is Ian?, Where is Mike?

Aaaargh - but cute!

Steve, Caz & Nat.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave & Julie thanks for organizing yet another great day out and to the rest for making us feel so welcome.

See u soon

Gez & Amanda


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Does anyone want a three year old with an ability to drive you mad? She did not stop all the way home asking - Where is Dave?, Where is Dani?, Where is Ian?, Where is Mike?
> 
> Aaaargh - but cute!
> 
> Steve, Caz & Nat.


Oh, joy of having kiddies 

I remember the "but why phase" of my *little one*

"we are going to auntie such-and-such"

"but why??"

"because auntie such-and-such wants to see us"

"but why?"

"because she wants to cook a lovely meal for you"

"but why?"

"because she wants to make you happy"

"but why?"

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! The *little one*, now 25, just read over my shoulder what I was writing and promptly said

"but why are you writing this, mum?" :wink: :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

GREAT PHOTO'S

(From a Southerner who spent 3 years at Liverpool Uni!!)

How are the Red Squirels??? 

Kev


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the great day David & Julie...

Heres some photos from the day. If you want a super high res copy, simply click on the image. (They average 3MB per image)

This is my house at 7:30 this morning:




So I decided to clean the motor. Check out that shine!! 




Here are the shots then! Great weather.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone got any photos of the donuts?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> GREAT PHOTO'S
> 
> How are the Red Squirels???
> 
> Kev


We didn't go to see the squirels, as the National trust now charge you Â£ 6 to park @ formby point.

So we were on the sands by the Northern branch of Colditz. ( Pontin's )

Nice Pics Mikey. Now get back to cleaning the car.

Steve, can you as Nat if she can get me a pair of them wellies in a size 10 ?


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Anyone got any photos of the donuts?


I took at least one of you but it's on 35mil film - as soon as developed will get a copy on disk and e-mail to you.

Great pics by the way,

Thanks

Gez & Amanda


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very good pictures, Mikey 



MikeyB said:


> Anyone got any photos of the donuts?


I think I have. Must dig camera out of car


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Anyone got any photos of the donuts?


Nope, but I have some video!  
Will sort it out by Tuesday at the latest :roll:

I'd just like to echo everyone else's comments, great day/organisation etc.. cheers


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Today was great! Really good to meet you all and put some faces to names!

Cheers

James


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

stevett said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any photos of the donuts?
> ...


OK, here's the donut video, about 5MB, great soundfrom the APR exhaust!

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/donut.avi

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh, I still didn't get the camera out 

Good vid, Steve 8)


----------

